# Tires on Mattel replacement chassis



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

I just got a shipment of the $3 Tyco/Mattel replacement chassis, and noticed the rear tires are a hard rubber with a rough surface. 

My last shipment several months ago (before their stock ran out) had silicone rear tires. Did they revert back to their plastic-melting compound?


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Did you use gloves?


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Sit one of them on a piece of 9" curve track and check tomorrow. If it is melty then YES they went back to the toxic rubber compound.


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

I love those hard rubber Mattel tires! They really _stick_ to the track! :freak: :freak:

On a serious note, you can score 12 pair of HP2 sized silicone tires at Buds for $10. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:

http://stores.budshocars.com/-strse-C-HO-Parts-cln-Tyco-Life-dsh-Like-Parts/Categories.bok

You can also get Super Tires or PVT tires for a few dollars more (but you don't get the Clint Eastwood movie). Here are three sources. The rest of the HT crew can probably give you more.

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/super_tires.htm

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/

(Yes, I do spend far too much time memorizing links/parts/suppliers. But, I can quit any time. Really... :freak


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Thanks. I already have Bud's silicones for them. 
Was just trying to see if the tires that come with these chassis are worth saving.


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

*well,*



GTPguy said:


> Thanks. I already have Bud's silicones for them.
> Was just trying to see if the tires that come with these chassis are worth saving.


You can always use them in a decorative tire wall on your race track...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

GTPguy said:


> Thanks. I already have Bud's silicones for them.
> Was just trying to see if the tires that come with these chassis are worth saving.


If you have or make a garage, the tires look good on a rack - best to make the rack from wire or other metal though.


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

How many different "releases" (restocks) of these replacement chassis have there been? I think I've got them from the first two "releases" and heard about a third. The chassis mentioned in the intial post may be the fourth. Release 1 and 2 have the plastic eating tires. I have been told there are two different color bands around the front of the armature shaft; red is 4 ohm and white is 6 ohm. 

Here's what I think I know...

Release 1: Lettered tires and 4 ohm(?) armature
Release 2: Blank tires and 4 ohm(?) armature
Release 3: Blank Tires and 6 ohm(?) armature
Release 4: ???

Joe


----------



## GTPguy (Oct 17, 2008)

Joe, I looked pretty closely and couldn't see any color bands.
Here are my last two buys.

2/10 smooth treaded silicone rears. Rubber patterned tread fronts.
10/10 pattern tread rubber rears and fronts


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Yeah, the silicone rear tires are missing from the latest batch. While they were around they were an added bonus.

I've had a few flat tires with Tyco cars sitting in my display cases. The flat tires get deformed, squishy, and sticky. They get so soft you can ball them up. They did no damage my Plexiglas cases but the tires are shot. I placed one of the flat tires on a clean sheet of paper and it left a black spot. I don't know if they are toxic since I don't eat rubber tires, raw or cooked.

Here's a car I found with a flat tire... 

Another thing I've found with the BarbieCo chassis is that the traction magnets sit up pretty high in their sockets. This reduces the downforce quite a bit. Couple a fairly fast arm with weaker traction magnet performance and wobbly tires and it's a handful to drive. 

But is it worth 3 bucks? Heck ya!


----------



## Grandcheapskate (Jan 5, 2006)

GTPguy said:


> Joe, I looked pretty closely and couldn't see any color bands.
> Here are my last two buys.
> 
> 2/10 smooth treaded silicone rears. Rubber patterned tread fronts.
> 10/10 pattern tread rubber rears and fronts


 I used the wrong term. By "color bands" I mean the color of the plastic ring on the armature shaft right behind the area where the brushes contact the armature shaft. I understand there is a white ring or a red ring. I think all my cars have a white ring (and therefore 4 ohms?).

My orders were from 11/18/08 (lettered tires) and 5/29/09 (black silicone). All the tires appear smooth. What does a "treaded" tire and/or patterned tire look like?

Thanks...Joe


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Wait - was your '57 pic taken at standstill or under launch conditions? 












AfxToo said:


> I've had a few flat tires with Tyco cars sitting in my display cases. The flat tires get deformed, squishy, and sticky. They get so soft you can ball them up. They did no damage my Plexiglas cases but the tires are shot. I placed one of the flat tires on a clean sheet of paper and it left a black spot. I don't know if they are toxic since I don't eat rubber tires, raw or cooked.
> 
> Here's a car I found with a flat tire...


----------



## resinmonger (Mar 5, 2008)

When guys call Mattel tires _treaded_, they are talking about the ones that usually come with the cars. Compared to a silicone tire, the surface of the Mattel tires is not smooth and has a rough, grainy or treaded appearance.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I tried to take a pic of a flat tire off the car. Not a great picture but you can see the deformation.


----------



## Rolls (Jan 1, 2010)

Yep, even the warranty dept at Cut-n-Run Tire Co. would acknowledge that as an abnormal wear pattern!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Man . it never happened to me for past 4 years.. i have them on my display nothing.. 

Wes


----------

